# la Bibbia



## Einstein

Per me (formazione anglicana, anche se adesso la religione non mi interessa) la Bibbia è l'insieme dei due Testamenti (vecchio e nuovo). I dizionari sembrano darmi ragione, eppure trovo nelle discussioni che per gli italiani Bibbia vuol dire solo il Vecchio Testamento. Qualcuno può chiarire?
Grazie!


----------



## milanoinnevata

La Bibbia è effettivamente l'insieme dei due Testamenti (e in Italia, sicuro, lo sanno tutti). Capita però che, dato che il Nuovo Testamento è spesso chiamato "Vangelo", si usi "Bibbia" per indicare il Vecchio Testamento.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Confermo quanto ha detto _milanoinnevata._


----------



## Einstein

milanoinnevata said:


> La Bibbia è effettivamente l'insieme dei due Testamenti (e in Italia, sicuro, lo sanno tutti). Capita però che, dato che il Nuovo Testamento è spesso chiamato "Vangelo", si usi "Bibbia" per indicare il Vecchio Testamento.


Grazie a te e Daniele, ma qui sorge un altro punto: per me il Vangelo sono i primi 4 libri del Nuovo Testamento, non il testamento intero! Qual è la versione ufficiale?


----------



## federicoft

Einstein said:


> Per me (formazione anglicana, anche se adesso la religione non mi interessa) la Bibbia è l'insieme dei due Testamenti (vecchio e nuovo). I dizionari sembrano darmi ragione, eppure trovo nelle discussioni che per gli italiani Bibbia vuol dire solo il Vecchio Testamento.



Onestamente è un uso che mi suona del tutto nuovo, e che non capirei. Mi sembrerebbe normale solo da un punto di vista ebraico.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Einstein, la versione ufficiale di cui sono a conoscenza io è senza dubbio quella che conosci tu.


----------



## Angelica85

Einstein said:


> Grazie a te e Daniele, ma qui sorge un altro punto: per me il Vangelo sono i primi 4 libri del Nuovo Testamento, non il testamento intero! Qual è la versione ufficiale?


La tua versione è quella corretta. In Italia si fa spesso uso di questa sineddoche, a volte dettato da ignoranza, altre volte dettato da consapevolezza della figura retorica.


----------



## rawbee

Nella mia esperienza, a me sembra che in Italia comunemente si distingua soltanto tra Vangelo e Bibbia. E credo per comodità; per il semplice fatto che sono espressioni composte da un solo termine. L'uno è identificato con la vita di Gesù Cristo; l'altra con tutto ciò che la precede.
Calcola che in Italia non esiste il rapporto con le Sacre Scritture  caratteristico della tradizione angolsassone.
Da noi quasi nessuno legge autonomamente i testi sacri (forse giusto il Vangelo). La tradizione cattolica prevede che la lettura - e l'interpretazione - della parola di Dio avvenga in chiesa, sotto la guida di un prete.

Da qui le confusioni a vari livelli che sono emerse in questo thread.


----------



## Einstein

rawbee said:


> Da noi quasi nessuno legge autonomamente i testi sacri (forse giusto il Vangelo). La tradizione cattolica prevede che la lettura - e l'interpretazione - della parola di Dio avvenga in chiesa, sotto la guida di un prete.


Credo che questo sia il nocciolo della questione. Magari a questo punto non è più una questione linguistica, ma di dibattito fra protestanti e cattolici (io comunque rifiuto il cristianesimo in tutte le sue forme!).


----------



## Genny82

Einstein said:


> Credo che questo sia il nocciolo della questione. Magari a questo punto non è più una questione linguistica, ma di dibattito fra protestanti e cattolici (io comunque rifiuto il cristianesimo in tutte le sue forme!).



Non sono d'accordo. 
Anche in ambito cattolico si insegna che la Bibbia è composta da Antico e Nuovo Testamento, quest'ultimo diviso in Vangeli, Atti, Lettere apostoliche e Apocalisse.

Se poi l'uso comune è un altro, probabilmente è dovuto al fatto che l'ignoranza in tema religioso è grande; probabilmente il fenomeno è rafforzato dal fatto che molto spesso nei film le persone che citano "la Bibbia" sono protestanti (visto che molti film sono anglosassoni) e fanno un uso prevalente di citazioni dell'Antico Testamento.


----------



## Einstein

Genny82 said:


> Anche in ambito cattolico si insegna che la Bibbia è composta da Antico e Nuovo Testamento, quest'ultimo diviso in Vangeli, Atti, Lettere apostoliche e Apocalisse.


Ne sono sicuro (e ne ero già prima); ero solo colpito da quanti invece chiamano Bibbia solo l'Antico Testamento e Vangelo tutto il Nuovo, pur ritenendosi buoni cattolici. Forse al posto di "dibattito fra cattolici e protestanti" dovevo dire "dibattito/chiarimento fra cattolici" e basta.


----------



## rawbee

Forse avevo frainteso la domanda.
Io stavo facendo un confronto tra le due culture da un punto di vista laico. Non intendevo entrare nel merito della religione.

Ma se la domanda era questa, secondo me sì. Si può essere buoni cattolici, secondo i criteri elaborati dalla chiesa cattolica, senza sapere come si compongono i testi sacri.


----------



## Einstein

Ovviamente per "buoni cattolici" intendevo dire quelli ben afferrati nella cultura della Chiesa; non volevo fare un giudizio morale!


----------



## rawbee

Sì, scusa, mi sono espressa male io.
Non insinuavo che stessi dando un giudizio morale.
Ho solo pensato che ti stessi interrogando sulle differenze tra quello che le due chiese si aspettano dai loro fedeli.
E mi sembrava una riflessione interessante. 

Per il resto, a me le religioni  interessano solo come fatti culturali. Per questo all'aspetto morale non avevo pensato. Pardon


----------



## Stiannu

rawbee said:


> Forse avevo frainteso la domanda.
> Io stavo facendo un confronto tra le due culture da un punto di vista laico. Non intendevo entrare nel merito della religione.
> 
> Ma se la domanda era questa, secondo me sì. Si può essere buoni cattolici, secondo i criteri elaborati dalla chiesa cattolica, senza sapere come si compongono i testi sacri.


 
Dissento rispettosamente (e laicamente, ecc.). La distinzione tra cattolici e protestanti sulla base della lettura autonoma o meno delle Sacre Scritture poteva essere vera un tempo, ma oggi non lo è più. La lettura autonoma delle scritture è generalmente incoraggiata a tutti i livelli, anche se la Chiesa cattolica continua a considerare importante il ruolo della tradizione dei padri della Chiesa per la buona interpretazione dei testi sacri.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Metto le mani avanti e intimo già in anticipo un "Altolà!" 
Cerchiamo di trattare esclusivamente il tema linguistico, per favore.


----------



## paperino00

Einstein said:


> Per me (formazione anglicana, anche se adesso la religione non mi interessa) la Bibbia è l'insieme dei due Testamenti (vecchio e nuovo). I dizionari sembrano darmi ragione, eppure trovo nelle discussioni che per gli italiani Bibbia vuol dire solo il Vecchio Testamento. Qualcuno può chiarire?
> Grazie!


Io penso che la bibbia sia solo il vecchio testamento


----------



## Einstein

paperino00 said:


> Io penso che la bibbia sia solo il vecchio testamento


Ma vuoi dire che è quello che credevi fino a questa discussione, o che sei ancora convinto che sia così?
Considera quello che dice *Genny 82*:


> Anche in ambito cattolico si insegna che la Bibbia è composta da Antico e Nuovo Testamento, quest'ultimo diviso in Vangeli, Atti, Lettere apostoliche e Apocalisse.


----------



## Wonder_Donnie

Wikipedia, a questa pagina, riporta:

La Bibbia cristiana comprende l'Antico Testamento ed il Nuovo Testamento, specifico cristiano, cioè la parte relativa a Gesù Cristo e alla nascente Chiesa apostolica.


----------



## Azazel81

E io confermo.

In ogni caso, è ormai diffuso l'utilizzo della parola "Bibbia" per indicare l'antico testamento. Molti poi sono convinti che sia davvero così (sbagliando) ma per il resto la distinzione è esattamente come già stato indicato in precedenza.


----------



## Einstein

Forse tutto questo dimostra che gli italiani non tengono le "sacre scritture" in casa, perché vedrebbero "Sacra Bibbia" stampato sulla copertina di un volume che contiene tutto quanto.
Comunque vedo che c'è una varietà di opinioni in proposito e avete soddisfatto la mia curiosità.


----------



## rainbowizard

Einstein said:


> Forse tutto questo dimostra che gli italiani non tengono le "sacre scritture" in casa, perché vedrebbero "Sacra Bibbia" stampato sulla copertina di un volume che contiene tutto quanto.


 
Bah, a questa conclusione sei giunto per conto tuo e francamente lascia assai il tempo che trova.
Comunque rilancio il suggerimento di MünchnerFax di riportare la discussione su un piano linguistico o anche ai moderatori di spostarla su un altro canale perché non mi pare che qui abbia molto senso.


----------

